# Still a Prisoner in S.A.



## Buney (Oct 11, 2011)

How about this then!!

After 9 months of painstaking follow ups and application, jumping through hoops and meticulously supplying all requested paperwork and documentation, today in Paarl I have learnt that my application for a spousal permit renewal or (relative permit) has been rejected.

Reason for rejection:

1) No documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties in terms of Reg 3(a)(iii).

Cant take much more of this Garbage!


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Buney, 

I am so sorry to hear that

Did you apply for a Relative(Life-Partner) Permit? 

May I ask what documentation did you supply to prove cohabitation and shared financial responsibilities?


----------



## Buney (Oct 11, 2011)

Spiggles said:


> Hi Buney,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that
> 
> ...


Hi Spiggles,

I applied for a Spousal permit renewal back in March 2014 prior to the new system which kicked in in April I believe.

We attended an interview with Mrs Van Dyk in Paarl Home affairs who has known us for a few years. We passed with flying colours as we did 2 years ago (when we originally applied for the Spousal visa) My Fiance has Permenant Res.

Mrs Van Dyk gave us a list of documents that she believed were what we needed all of which we provided but none of which were financial.

I own 4 houses in S.West and we live together in one of them all are in my name so I don't know what I can provide for them in joint names??

Have you had a similar experience? Can you advise?

Regards Buney


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Buney said:


> Hi Spiggles,
> 
> I applied for a Spousal permit renewal back in March 2014 prior to the new system which kicked in in April I believe.
> 
> ...



Hi Buney,

The documents proving cohabitation and shared financial responsibilities are most important for the Spousal(Life-Partner) visa.
Do you have any bank statement showing transfers between you and your fiancée, any bill under both names, or even any post sent to you and your fiancée?
Did you supply a Notarial cohabitation agreement?

I would assume that you are in a hurry to appeal as they will give you certain time to appeal, can't you use an immigration lawyers help?


----------

